# Cooling Tower and Schedule 80 PVC Conduit



## kabeman (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello all!

I'm bidding my first Cooling Tower project and have a question.
This project is a Design build, so I'm wanting to know what you all think.
I'm considering using Schedule 80 PVC Conduit, from what I see from the NEC there seems to be no reason that I could not. The conduits would be above ground through out and there would not be any place that "physical damage" would be an issue. In addition I plan on using expansion fittings in each run.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you clarify what you're using and they buy off, go ahead. Personally, I would not


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Usually PVC coated rigid is speced around here in the vicinity of the tower. 
I believe they treat the water with a chemical that is bad for steel. 

With that being said, I think PVC would be fine if allowed.


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

I just finished up a cooling tower and it was all PVC coated rigid per spec. Whenever the government decides to go back to work, we can finish commissioning it.


----------



## kabeman (Aug 30, 2013)

sparky970 said:


> If you clarify what you're using and they buy off, go ahead. Personally, I would not


Would you mind elaborating a bit? Why not?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't like exposed PVC conduit. I would use it if it was spec, but otherwise, I'd use PVC coated grc. It will look better and last longer than PVC conduit.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Also, a lot of cooling towers now have VFDs. If you use PVC conduit feeding those motors, you need to use shielded VFD power cable inside. If you use regular THHN/THWN, it becomes a local FM radio transmitter and screws people up.


----------



## Chinese Keith (Nov 2, 2013)

*Sch 80 PVC?*

I'd always price it at PVC coated GRC, and then see where it goes. If this is a bid, I'm sure that's what everyone else will do in NYC. Make sure you labor it at NECA difficult.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Chinese Keith said:


> I'd always price it at PVC coated GRC, and then see where it goes. If this is a bid, I'm sure that's what everyone else will do in NYC. Make sure you labor it at NECA difficult.


Good luck getting any work at NECA 3. Most of the stuff I bid is 80% of NECA 1, sometimes I'll bid at NECA 1.


----------



## Chinese Keith (Nov 2, 2013)

Sparky: I understand. NYC > WA State. Also, I was only referring to that section of the work. I'm also assuming that all of the ECs that are bidding the gig know each other.:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Labor rates may be different, but labor factor should be similar.


----------

